# Persistent daily headaches in the second trimester



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi there,


I just wondered if its normal/common to get daily persistent headaches in the second trimester? Its really getting me down as i cant seem to enjoy this long awaited pregnancy. I have been to the doctor and have had my blood pressure and urine checked and they are both fine so just waiting on some bloods now. I know i can take paracetemol but trying to not take them too often(to be honest even when i do take them it doesnt seem to do much anyway). 


Feel like i am the only one with these horrible headaches!

Thanking you Oliviaxxxxxx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

You definitely aren't alone, some women do get this. Unfortunately there isn't a lot more that you can do than you are doing. Have you tried acupuncture at all or anything like that?

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Olivia (Mar 10, 2009)

Hi Emily Caitlin-so relieved to hear that i am not alone!! No havent tried acupuncture for it but i have had it before for fertility and i found it so so relaxing so i think maybe i will give that another try. Also was thinking maybe to give pregnancy yoga or something like that a go.


I did get my bloods back yesterday and all was ok apart from there was some abnormality with my liver function but the doctor didnt seem concerned as i had no other symptom like high blood pressure along side it. So he is just running  the same bloods again plus a few more. I had blood tests before i was pregnant and my liver was fine so maybe its just pregnancy related.


Thank you for your reply-really appreciated.


Oliviaxx


----------

